# Birch Hollow Form



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

This HF is from a chunk of River Birch from in front of my house. Turned with the pith down the center. Sits 8 1/2" tall and a bit over 4" wide. It has one coat of wipe on poly now. After another 4 0r 5 coats I'll let it cure and buff it out. Hope that curly grain shows well.This was the second success off of my newly homemade articulated hollower. My sholders and wrists really appreciate a captive hollowing system..Bill..


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that really is a very nice piece great shape, form and the finish even though its not complete.

Lilty


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice piece bill, warm piece of wood, has a nice form:thumbsup: And i know what you mean about the wrists i have arthritus and funny you should say have not long built myself an artic system and im loving it, i get to do more and lot less pain:laughing: Nice turning Bill

http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Bill,
I think your right a few more coats of wipe on poly and it come up really well

LB,

Nice work on the hollower. The pivot points, bushes or bearings? Has there any been movement with the tail-stock set up you have there?


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

hughie said:


> Bill,
> I think your right a few more coats of wipe on poly and it come up really well
> 
> LB,
> ...


All the joints have 2 bearings per joint as top and bottom of each seperate piece, hence the joint shape, the same type of bearing you get in the inline skates, got a good deal on 30 of them for £10 and that was p&p included from ebay. And no have not had any problems with tail stock end, i did make up a piece on a banjo to hold it but have not needed it as yet. also made a setup for a laser light out of bits from a broken mitersaw, bit of cut her and there and back together, love it when i can recycle something. LB


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice hollowing rig Geoff! Looks like we have near identical set-up's.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4177

I don't know a thing about ball bearings! I used oil impregnated bronze bearings (bushing ?) but when they wear out I will switch to ball bearings. Can you give me any pointers on what kind of ball bearing you used?..Bill..


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Bill if it works don't knock it, mines lick a Rolls real smooth:yes: The bearings:
CHROME STEEL BEARINGS RUBBER SHIELDS OD 22MM x 7MM WIDE X 8MM BORE.
I got them of EBay look for inline bearings you can get them in 4, 8, 12, or just put bearings and have a look through..Hey Bill don't go cutting any tops of vases:no: LB


----------



## skewed (Jan 19, 2008)

littlebuddha said:


> Nice piece bill, warm piece of wood, has a nice form:thumbsup: And i know what you mean about the wrists i have arthritus and funny you should say have not long built myself an artic system and im loving it, i get to do more and lot less pain:laughing: Nice turning Bill
> 
> http://www.shapewood.co.uk



What a coincidence! I have almost the same set of tooth brushes in my setup. :laughing:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Geoff....those topless vases "must" be art! They sure won't hold flowers...Bill...


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

skewed said:


> What a coincidence! I have almost the same set of tooth brushes in my setup. :laughing:


IDIOT


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats a beautifull piece and I think you helped me make a decision.I just took down two huge walnut trees and the fellow has two birchwood trees about a ft in dia and told me I could have them also.I was wondering how well they turned and what they would look like,now I think I know.Don't want to hijack you thread,but how is it to work with,splittin warpage and all that nasty stuff.
Ken


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Birch turns well. The grain is usually pretty subdued though. Spalts fast and soon after you notice the spalting it will start to rot quicker than anything I have encountered. I've turned a dozen or so natural edge spalted pieces. The spalting realllly takes off in this wood. Seems very stable. Get some! It is good stuff!..Bill..


----------

